# 2011 Texas Specialty Rescue Raffle



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Seems I am always coming to you begging for things to raise money for our rescues. :blush: 
AMA was able to rescue and place 81 Maltese in the U.S. last year. :chili: We are already in full swing with 4 rescues this month and once we get some of our longer term rescues placed we will have more room to help more. 
It took a huge chunk of money to take care of the veternary needs of the 81 rescues last year. As you all know we are not a 501C3, so getting donations is always a struggle for our group.
Our Specialty Rescue Raffle is our big fund raising effort each year and we hope to top all previous shows with the amount we raise at the 2011 show.
We need the Raffle item donations to pull this off though, so I am again appealing to every Maltese group I am on for items for our Raffle. We have already gotten some wonderful handmade items from this group.
The items can be anything you think you yourself would like to bid on or own. They dont have to be dog related or handmade. 
If you have anything you would like to donate, please PM me and I can let you know where to send the items. 
Bless you all for your constant support and love for our Maltese Rescues.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you noticed what seems to be more popular? My daughter will be showing in Juniors, but other than that, and the Junior and adult Novice clinic, I will just be hanging out with my fluffs. So I am available to help with a booth or whatever you need.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We can always use help at the Rescue Raffle tables with set up and selling tickets. Can I add your name to the list of helpers?? That would be great.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I will be there and have a lot of items that I'm donating. Please pm me with the name and address of where they should be sent. I would also be happy to help at the booth.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful Lynn, will add you to my list to help and to donate. Will send you the address privately. Hugs,Edie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just sent a pet stroller to Joanie via Denise for the rescue raffle.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I just sent a pet stroller to Joanie via Denise for the rescue raffle.


 hehe...me too! A lime green one! They are really cute and I think they will sell a lot of tickets!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, Just what I need. Thanks Stacey. This will be so much fun again. Once you go to a Specialty, it is so hard to miss going and the auctions and raffles are half the fun. Look forward to seeing you and Marina and your Champs. Hugs,Edie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> hehe...me too! A lime green one! They are really cute and I think they will sell a lot of tickets!


I sent 'your' stroller! Soo cute, I might even have to put some tickets in it myself :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Do you have a picture to post of this green stroller. Sounds very cute. Maybe something Hope would like??


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cute Lime Green Stroller 

Comes with a rain cover and a nice little fleece cushion inside.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

SOOOO cute, I can see Hope sitting in one of those. Love it. thanks for sending the picture.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> SOOOO cute, I can see Hope sitting in one of those. Love it. thanks for sending the picture.


Does Hope need a stroller? PM me if you think so .... Maybe we can get her one...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sher, I am not sure Hope will stay in a stroller. LOL I have an very nice over the shoulder doggie bag that I got for her for the Specialty. At the most I may borrow one to try out while I am there. My roads are too bumpy around here for strollers. Thanks, you are so good to us always.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pam had this one when we met up in Ventura at the dog show - it was sooo adorable! She also told me where she got it so I just had to order it for the rescue raffle!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats great, we will have two being fought over. It is soo cute. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I was at the Golden Gate Kennel Club dog show yesterday and bought the cutest portable dog house from ooboodesigns.com. It was so cute I just had to buy it, even though Twinkie doen't like to be in a house. So I told the owner I was going to donate it to the Maltese resuce raffle, he gave me a discount. 

Could you send me the address it ship it to.

Also, it is portable with a carrying case, so please set it up at the raffle, so you can see how well made it is.

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I want that green stroller!!!!!!!!!!! I can already see this year is gonna cost me a lot of $$$ :innocent:

I don't know what'll it will be yet, but i will donate something.....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sending an update on the Raffle items. 
The two strollers, and the handmade Quilt all arrived safely in Texas this week-end. Thanks so much.
Barb, We will set up the dog house and thanks to you also. Hugs,Edie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a numer of items I still need to mail to Texas. Hopefully I'll get them out next week.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Edie, I mailed a box on Thursday so it should be there tomorrow. 
I hope the raffle is a big success and raises lots of money!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - is there a raffle and an auction (silent or live)? Just wondering. Any way to bid on things or get raffle tix long distance?? I have to get some things together for you.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Edie, I want to put together a basket for the raffle. Where do I send it?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are going to have some of the donated items be auctioned at the luncheon and also have a silent auction, besides the raffle tickets.
The only way I can think that some of you can participate if you arent attending, is to have one of the other gals on here that is going, buy the tickets or bid for you. They would also have to pick up your winnings and then send them to you. Wish it was easier, but since we are all flying in from all parts of the country, I am not sure how this could work another way. Any ideas?? 
Edie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have some things to donate. clothes and a dog carrier (all new). i will be at the show. can i bring them w/me?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I've got these being shipped to the Rescue Raffle coordinator. 








and









I totally forgot about an old (2+years) credit I had with Dr's Foster and Smith and remembered it this morning. Free shipping, too! Double bonus. I'm going to make a blanket to send down with some other stuff to include with the bag. I thought this would be WAY more useful than a basket.

I may not be able to attend this year, but I really want to... we'll see how it works out. I just loved the rescue silent auction last year and Marina gave my daughter the cutest Maltese wallet that she won in the auction. Alexandra uses that thing all the time! LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are all sending such wonderful items and we hope to raise record funds this year. Looks like we will be using it up as fast as it comes in. So far this year, since Jan1, we have 10 dogs in our rescues now. 
Yes, you can bring items with you to the Specialty and we will have a tablet on the rescue table for you to write your name, address and item donated OR come and find me. Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely, lovely gifts!!! Yea, you guys!
Let us know how to purchase raffle tickets from our little corner of the forest!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP - just in case there are other donators out there.:chili::chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, the auction is during the luncheon this year and not after the big dinner? I guess i need to redo my registration


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When do they have to be in? I can send a harness dress.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a Port A Crate to donate. Please let me know where to send and I may add some other items as well. I would also like to know how to buy raffle tickets.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I missed this post. So grateful for all the donations coming in for the raffle. I do have to get with Joanie the head of the Rescue Raffle to ask about another way for people to buy tickets. Right now we just have those going, could buy the tickets for you and then you would have to trust them to get the prize back to you.
Please send all donations to :
Joanie Carqueville/ Rescue Raffle
C/O Denise Hunter
302 Stone Mountain Rd
Cresson, Texas 76035
Please mark the outside of the box RESCUE RAFFLE

Thanks so much from all our rescues, Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I still haven't sent my box as I'm still collecting lots of items that I hope everyone likes. I will, however be sending it in plenty of time for Natls. I'm sure that Denise doesn't want all this laying around her house until closer to the Specialty.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, Actually Denise already is collecting the donations and then letting us know who's have arrived and what was sent. So the sooner the better for Denise anyway. 
I also have you on the helpers list for the Rescue Raffle. Hope you are still planning on that?? 
We can use all the help we can get, so hope to snag a few more bodies when we are there. 
Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I'm still planning on helping if needed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks Lynn, Actually Denise already is collecting the donations and then letting us know who's have arrived and what was sent. So the sooner the better for Denise anyway.
> I also have you on the helpers list for the Rescue Raffle. Hope you are still planning on that??
> We can use all the help we can get, so hope to snag a few more bodies when we are there.
> Edie


Edie, I will be there and probably without dogs so if help is needed I am available.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Reva, Just added your name. We wont be hard to find, so come join us at the Rescue Raffle tables. Thanks, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just dropping some outfits in the mail to Denise, via Joanie for the rescue raffle/auction. I have to figure out how to get some raffle tix.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you can get someone to buy them and put into the cups by the things you want to win and then if your number is pulled they would need to pick it up and send to you.
I did this at the Phoenix show for a couple of gals, but I drove from California to Arizona so had room in the car to bring items home and then send. It is hard if you are flying to take anything much back with you. Take an empty suitcase I guess. LOL
Lynn is trying to think of another way to do this and hope she comes up with an idea. 
We will also have some items auctioned and you would need to be on the phone or give some one a max bid for you. 
Wish you all could just come to the Specialty. Edie


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I sent a Port A Crate to the address mentioned in post number 33. I hope it arrived safely. I would appreciate if someone could let me know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Same here with clothes I sent. Hoping Denise got them. I sent them to Joanie a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will check on these items and let you know. Denise waits until she has a number of boxes and then opens them and sends us pics and names of who sent. Let you know. Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kathy from Independence , Iowa, we got the soft sided crate and Susan from NY, NY, We got the clothes. Thanks to you both, Edie


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I sent mine out on Monday, so it should be there sometime soon. Also let me know as well. Thanks!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K. Becky but it will probably be next week before she has time to go through the boxes again. Will let you know as soon as I do. thanks, Edie


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for letting me know that you got it.


----------

